# Pratts Pits



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

PRATTS PITS

What do you guys think? I really like King Kamali and their females. :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They have great looking dogs, sadly I see no consistency in there produced dogs. They are def one of the better bully breeders.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

they got some nice looking dogs........but i don't know much bout bullies.....still learning


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Not really my style not a bully. I like my dogs a little taller.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

king kamali is a good looking dog!
i didn't care much for the females, but bullicious was the one i liked the best.
like holly said, the offspring aren't very consistent but i dunno. king kamali and bullicious puppies would be cute  lmao


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I <3 King Kamali! And I lovins doggies he produces! Mostly cuz he produced Opha. <3


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> king kamali is a good looking dog!
> i didn't care much for the females, but bullicious was the one i liked the best.
> like holly said, the offspring aren't very consistent but i dunno. king kamali and bullicious puppies would be cute  lmao


This is Ooh-Rah, off of King Kamali x Bullicious from Pratt's Pits. He is 9 months old.....


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Not sure what people mean by not consistent???


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> This is Ooh-Rah, off of King Kamali x Bullicious from Pratt's Pits. He is 9 months old.....


He looks great.



MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> Not sure what people mean by not consistent???


I think but consistency they mean their pups don't look the same? That their traits are different with each litter or pup?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow he's gorgeous *loves on ooh-rah*
see, thats what im sayin. king kamali x bullicious. yummy!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Pratt's Pits! If Kamali was breeding with the same couple of bitches all the time you could expect all the offspring to look the same, but there is a variety of brood stock, PLUS he is open to public stud.


----------



## mikey077 (Mar 20, 2009)

king kamali is the sh*t!


----------

